# Back after being erased by technical probs..



## bbq engineer (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am not new to the forum or smoking meat, but I was erased by the server meltdown. Since I am rejoining, I have changed my screen name from Arctikdog to BBQ Engineer, as it more accurately fits my mentality. I have trouble turning the engineer off in my head, as I can always find a way to make it bigger, stronger, faster, or better.

I have made my own smoker, so let me tell you about it. It is a cabinet smoker that is double walled and insulated. The walls are 10 gauge steel (.134"), and I used a ceramic wool insulation between the walls. It is super efficient, and I have smoked in -2 degree weather with a stiff breeze blowing, and kept temp all day with only a small amount of charcoal. 

Here I am igniting a burn-out of the cabinet.


Here is a photo after I got a cart under it and some paint thrown on. The cart has trailer jacks to allow me to level it.


I have since built another to give to my brother! The firebox and smoking chamber are separated by a water pan, and the door is fully gasketed and air tight.




I love to 'Que, and I have won some awards at KCBS events. Next on my agenda is a double walled and insulated trailer mounted reverse flow with a rib rack (Think along the lines of a Lang 60 Deluxe, but insulated). I plan to start this soon, and will document this for all to see. 

In order to make my introduction legitimate, I think I should also include some qview to show my stuff, because after all, like Bubba says, no pictures, didn't happen!

ABTs.........


Pulled Chuckie.........


Cherry smoked salmon for me and Mrs. Engineer..........


While I am at it, I want to introduce my two Cattle dogs (The Cow Girls)...they are great BBQ helpers. No one will peek my 'Que with these two around!


The Blue Heeler is so amazing, she really deserves her own post. She is tough as nails, focused, driven, and is the best frisbee player I have ever seen!




I am glad to be back, so now I can view attachments that people post and make comments to people's questions. 

BBQ Eng.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome back glad ya made it and very nice smoker and cool pics


----------



## bassman (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome back to the forum.  Thanks for the pics.  Nice looking smokers and good looking pups!


----------



## ronp (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet looking rigs and the dogs...well they are great! Oh the food too.

Welcome back.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to have you back my friend. Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome back.  Glad you decided to join us again.


----------



## vegas_frak (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome from Bama!


----------



## jamesb (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome! Looks like ya got skills dude! And your pups... man all mine do is eat and pÂ°Â°p...


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back!  Those are great lookin' smokers, thanks for the pics.  Makes me wish I was a little handier.


----------



## grothe (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back BBQ Eng. Great pics...looking forward to more Q-View!!!


----------



## dionysus (Mar 5, 2009)

VERY NICE !!!! oh and BTW, Welcome. Looking forward to more pics ....


----------



## cman95 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah...I remember you and the smoker. Welcome back! Nice qview.


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome back......great looking smokers


----------



## the iceman (Mar 12, 2009)

My dear old Dad had a cattle dog, 'ol Gus had three cats to his credit, and he never got out of the back yard! Fastest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 12, 2009)

You understand completely...She has totally changed my perception of how tough and fast a dog can be. She guards my wife and my yard like a storm-trooper. Tough as nails, but sweet as honey!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## rickandtaz (Mar 13, 2009)

Points to you sir! Looks like a wonderful smoker design. I'm an engineer too and share your passion for dogs and good designs. I'm going to research ceramic wool, I've never heard of it. What a cool idea, one of those many things where you say to your self " I wish I'd thought of that".

Thanks for taking the time to share and I hope you'll post more pics and info about your future builds!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice build, guess I missed this thread when you originally posted.  I spent a lot time on one of the clone builder forums for stumps before I came across a very good deal the 224.

Am I thinking correctly that yours is very similar to a Spicewine design?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome back


----------

